# Comment avoir deux horloges dans la barre d'outil ?



## mrwoopie (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai vu un ami sur leopard qui avait réussi a avoir deux fuseaux horaires dans la barre d'outil en haut a droite... 
Ca me serait grandement utile, cela m'éviterai de passer par le dashboard pour savoir quelle heure il est a Boston...
Quelqu'un a une idée de comment il a fait ? 

Merci d'avance amis macophiles 

Cordialement 

Thomas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

MagiCal

MenuCalendarClock

MoreClocks

?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2009)

en  complement
j'utilise ca ( ici un de ceux dans igoogle )






divers formes ( digital ou en horloges)


----------



## mrwoopie (14 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

